# Very rare tires on this one . Must see



## cr250mark (Dec 12, 2016)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/112233825890 



That's adding some bling to a vintage ride.  !!
Lol


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2016)

poor snakes!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Poor paint! That is one crappy paint job. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Dec 12, 2016)

Sweetskinz Rattleback Tire - Cruiser, 26 x 2.125 - Reflective Tires


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 12, 2016)

Hideous!......

Mike


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 14, 2016)

Those tires are cool now just have to find the right bike to put them on.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2016)

pic please....


----------



## Barto (Dec 16, 2016)

Must have been an 1980's thing...yup, their "Fugley"


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SweetskinZ-...050397?hash=item25c7649f9d:g:ek8AAOSwB09YEyaY


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 18, 2016)

jkent said:


> Sweetskinz Rattleback Tire - Cruiser, 26 x 2.125 - Reflective Tires



Not quite the same tires, but close.


----------



## jkent (Dec 18, 2016)

How is that? It's the exact same tire the seller said was on it.


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 18, 2016)

He's been pushing that bike on CL for months.
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/bik/5914783856.html


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 18, 2016)

I like the tires.... not on that bike... but I like the tires


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 18, 2016)

They are cool but it appears they are out of business because when I try to click on the website from  this page http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/wow-coolest-tires-ever-no-way.24954/  its says the domain name is for sale.  Sounds like there were some very dissatisfied customers.


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 18, 2016)

These were shown at the Interbike show many years ago and expected to be a big hit with the public
 But alas they never took off. There were many patterns but I, like many dealers, got stuck with them.
   I put my remaining stock on my used bikes to get rid of them...


----------

